# Want a P99, but I have questions...



## Grimjack (Dec 30, 2006)

I had narrowed my search for a handgun down to either the XD45 Compact or the P99. Today I went in a gun store and took the opportunity to hold both the guns and compare them. 
The XD45 grip seems just a little too big for my liking, while the P99 felt perfect. I had problems manipulating the P99 mag release, but I'm sure that I could train myself to operate it. The trigger pull on the XD was sweet, but the P99 was much heavier than I expected, but it was really short. (This is a QA version). I also like the contours of the P99 better.
I am really leaning towards the P99. The QA trigger I might be able to get use to, but I'm hoping to find an AS version somewhere around here (San Antonio area).
I know that most people advise getting the P99 in 9mm, but it has to be .40 S&W for me. I'm retired Navy, and I carried 1911's up to 1996, and the M9 after that. Without going into detail, let me just say that I know what a .45ACP will do, and what a 9mm will (and won't) do. To me the .40 S&W is the perfect compromise between the two.
The only thing I really didn't like about the P99 was it was one of the desert tan ones. That is a really ugly color. Green I could handle, but that tan...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I can't say that I am a fan of that tan color frame either. If it were a darker tan, it would be cool. But that one is terrible. I saw some tan frames for sale at the last Reliant Houston gun show for under $500. I don't think that color is selling very well.

U are right - the QA does have a heavy trigger. If U find an A/S to try, make sure to try both the DA and SA pull on it. The SA pull is what the gun is famous for.

As for the mag release - I have come to prefer that style of mag release now. Hks use a similiar style as well. Use your trigger finger to work the release. U need not even change your grip


----------



## Grimjack (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah, I found the trigger finger to be the best. I tried using the middle finger like I've heard some people say, but the trigger finger worked the best for me.


----------



## Stachie (Dec 14, 2006)

*Tan P99*

I, too, hate those tan P99s. I have a green frame, myself. The tan does not appeal to me in the P99 platform; in other pistols, such as XDs or H&Ks, desert tan looks nice, but not the Walther P99.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Does anyone have a dark blue frame? I saw them on The Gun Source website:

http://www.thegunsource.com/shopping_viewproduct.aspx?idproduct=42905


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I still say that is the black one - They are referring to it as if it were "blue steel" color, I think. There are no blue ones.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

That may be, but the contrast in colors between the frame and slide is different. They use to have a much larger picture on their site and the frame was infact a deep blue and not black. Anyway, just thought it was different.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I still think its just the light - I looked at it too. That would be a fluke. I've seen no reports of blue P99s before... Who knows...


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

that would be weird... a blue frame... kinda cool though...

Grimjack... i'm one of the ones who uses my middle finger for the mag release... to me it's just more comfortable... so... whatever works...

also it might be a bit different if you have the extended mag release or the short one... 

for me i use my middle fingernail on the very edge of the release button... and it pops out nicely...
I also sat in my chair a good minute adjusting myself to the controls...
1) (slide locked back, and mag out) pick up gun load mag release slide
2) eject mag
3) put mag back
4) push decocker button
i found the decocker button a little awkward though... i usually slide my fingers around the gripand push the button with my thumb... 

but I've dropped it doing this before (on carpet thankfully) but i learned a good lesson... PRACTICE MORE!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I always decock the gun with one of my thumbs. I have no need to reach the decocker while still holding the gun in a firing position.


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

really there's no need to decock from a firing position... 

but what i'm refering to is holding the gun in my right hand only, and moving the grip around in my hand to be able to reach the decocker...

so if it was pointed forward, when i adjust to press the decocker... it would be facing left...

there's really no point in being able to do this one handed, but it's interesting to practice... i should probably stop though... could be not such a good habit...


----------

